# Boston Steam and Vintage Fair 3&4 Sept.



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Quite a nice do last year and the weather doesn't look too bad for it. 

It's on the A16 - Pimlico Farm, near Sibsey, PE22 0TD.

I have got 'him who has only been in the van once' with me. I've had it 5 years!

You can't miss us - he will be tied to a wheel 8O


----------

